# Seagull report



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

I did this yesterday and had a blast. I hooked up with some psychos early on and when they blew past the first rest stop I thought...hmmmm....I might not be in the right group!, Shortly after the rest stop we missed a turn and I got dropped and I almost saw stars trying to catch back up. I hooked up with another from the group that was dropped at the missed turn and flew to the next rest stop, where the group promptly left. These maniacs flew up a hill and three of us fell back. I had some solo time with brutal winds and then on the way back the wind started kicking my ass! I was banished to 13-15mph by myself. After the last stop I hooked up with a few guys and we drafted to the end at 18-20 mph and I was able to come in under 5 hours which was my goal before the ride.

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/230643199


----------



## vwluv10338 (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice. I have thought about doing the Seagull but we decided on the St. Michaels to have a little more low-key ride. Cheaper too. Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## DownByFive (Feb 2, 2012)

Holy flatness! I actually would've done this, but I did the Tour of Richmond instead. I got married in St. Michaels and did 60 miles out there on my wedding morning...my ass went totally numb!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

I first did his ride in 1993, and have done it every year since. This was one of the nicest rides weatherwise I think I ever encountered. Even the morning was warm. Usually I have to fight the urge to wear a long sleeve jersey because it always warms up. It was a little windy, so my wife and I did the alternate Snow Hill route. I've got the Assateague course pretty much memorized and the stop at the island isn't so great anymore for me. If there's a SW wind, the Snow Hill route has a tail wind the last 20 miles, which is great. There's a lot less riders on it, and the course is prettier. We always stay in Ocean City which is about 30 miles east of Salisbury. Its off-season and we usually get a nice hotel room right on the beach.


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

I did the assateague route last year as my first time doing the seagull. Wow, what terrible winds. It was disheartening putting in a full effort and only going 14 mph for miles on miles. My friends did the alternate route and said it was great with hardly any wind. I was in Europe during the event this year, but I heard the weather was amazing. I'll definitely be in for next year.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Did it this year - but only the 65 mile route as I knew my fitness was not up to par for the 100 mile route. Did the 100 mile Assateague Route two years ago and yes - it was a great ride with the winds being only a minor factor. Great weather and thousands (!) of cyclists - The Seagull is always one of my primary goals along with the closer-to-home StMichaels Historic Century - these often occur within a week or two of eachother - so recovery can be a factor.

If there's interest, I'll post some pics from this year's Seagull...


----------



## Bklyn718 (Dec 9, 2012)

Donn...the Seagull is my goal for next year, so I appreciate the post. I currently think that I am not up to the fitness level needed, can do a 40-50 mile ride ok....but that is what the "Goal" is for, I guess. Also going to try to do it with some friends in the same class I am in, so the motivation will be there too.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

If you have a bike computer just do 40 miles over and over , faster and faster. Throw in some slow 70 mile rides to make sure you can be on the bike for 6 hours or so. Figure out the saddle/chamois cream dilemma and make sure you have a good bike fit. This is what I did and I did my first century about 5 months after I started riding.


----------



## Bklyn718 (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. Part of my training plan is to get some longer rides in (+70) when it gets a bit warmer to get my endurance up. I am also planning on a pro fit since the bike is new and I only had the basic fit to date. Hopefully I reach my goal....thanks again!


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

*Segull and You*

If you can ride 40-50 miles, you can do the Seagull. You might not set any speed records, but that is ok. I rode RAGBRAI {2012} with mostly 40-50 mile rides prior to the event.

I rode Seagull this year and was not in tip top shape. It took me 7 hours, but I completed the ride. I did the Assateague route and the wind was contrary for the last 40 miles ish.

Remember that these Centruries have rest stops with food and beverages at each stop. Well, the second stop on the Assateague route only had liquids. The bottom line is if you are hydrating and eating, you can go farther than you think.

Second is the saddle. I have a Brooks and I highly recommend something that is comfortable vs something that is "light." My experience is the gel seats don't do what they are trying to do. I get more chafed if the seat has the gel padding.

If you can ride for two to three hours at roughly 15 mph, you can do a century.


----------



## Bklyn718 (Dec 9, 2012)

rider9....thanks for the advice! The reststops are a good thing to keep in mind and I have the saddle worked out, so training is my top priority. Currently, I can complete the 40 to 50 mile rides, I just feel I need more work....don't we all!!! Thanks again!


----------

